# Restart port install



## sigh (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello,
  Is there a way to completely restart a port installation after you receive an error?  I got an error during the installation about an option I don't need which I could have unchecked at the beginning and I want to restart the procedure.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2011)

```
make clean # will clean out the work directory
make config # starts the option menu again
```

See ports(7).


----------



## sigh (Feb 23, 2011)

That did the trick.  Thanks SirDice


----------

